# Problem with swedish ÃƒÂ¥ ÃƒÂ¤ ÃƒÂ¶ locale in csh.



## Christofer (Oct 13, 2010)

*Problem with swedish Ã¥ Ã¤ Ã¶ locale in csh.*

When I move over the "with keyboard arrows" Ã¥ Ã¤ Ã¶ letters in cshell, I get empty space instead of the letter, is there any workaround?

7.3-RELEASE FreeBSD with generic kernel.
my files:
/etc/rc.conf

```
keymap="swedish.iso"
```
/etc/csh.cshrc

```
setenv LC_CTYPE sv_SE.ISO8859-1
```

:\


----------



## ahavatar (Oct 14, 2010)

I have no knowledge of Swedish, but don't you have a UTF-8 encoding for Swedish ? In my case, Korean characters display well in a gnome terminal with UTF-8 encoding.


----------



## joel@ (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm using the following to get Swedish characters:

/etc/rc.conf:

```
font8x8="iso15-8x8"
font8x14="iso15-8x14"
font8x16="iso15-8x16"
keymap="swedish.iso"
```

/home/joel/.login_conf

```
me:\
        :charset=iso-8859-1:\
        :lang=sv_SE.ISO8859-1:
```

You also need to generate a db file from .login_conf. After you've created it, do

```
# cap_mkdb .login_conf
```
which will create a .login_conf.db in your home directory.

Works for me at least.


----------



## Bra1n0v3rfl0w (Nov 26, 2010)

*It works for me too, but....*

Hi,

 I just did it in different way, but i had problems, so searching the forum, i tested this solution, but the problem remain. In FreeBSD 8.1 release, no X11, kernel modified to use vidcontrol mode 291 (1024x768x32), linux compatibility enabled, lang=if_IT.ISO8859-1, installed pkg: sudo, htop, mc. 

The problem is that despite keyboard works (with euro symbol too), when i start mc, instead of borders lines around windows, i have a lot of garbage characters, and F10 opens the window to close mc, but it locks, while htop close if i move the mouse. I didn't test any other Tui programs.

I lost 3 hours to test other settings but nothing solve the problem.
What i did wrong? The problem is  in the screen resolution (and an error in my new kernel) or the linux compatibiliy, or what else?

Thanks in advance for any reply.

PS i rewrote all settings many times and checked many others for syntax errors.


----------



## Mattias (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll reply for future reference... On 8.1-RELEASE I finally got swedish characters in the terminal with Bash, doing the following:
1. Chose the most fitting alternatives during install (sysinstall).
2. Tried all permutations of Swedish, Latin1, ISO8859-1* between *kbdmap* and *vidfont* (as well as getting lost in the darkest corners of the manual pages).
3. Checked out *locale*, with was set to sv_SE.UTF-8 whatever the settings from kbdmap and vidfont.
4. Changed the locale's in ~/.profile (bash's, per user, settings file):

```
LC_ALL=sv_SE.ISO8859-1
export LC_ALL
```
5. Finally I set keymap and fonts in rc.conf to the following (values derived from kbdmap and vidfont):

```
keymap="swedish.iso"
font8x8="iso-8x8"
font8x14="iso-8x14"
font8x16="iso-8x16"
# No screenmap (scrnmap) set.
```

A reboot may be the simplest way to make the changes take effect if your not familiar with the mentioned programs yet.

This also fixed the problems I had with missing lines when scrolling or searching in man pages. Now I enjoy Ã¥Ã¤Ã¶Ã…Ã„Ã– in bash, lynx, vi etc - wohoo!


----------



## Bra1n0v3rfl0w (Jan 29, 2011)

I did it in a similar way: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12769 and works. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 18, 2012)

Mattias said:
			
		

> ... text ...
> 4. Changed the locale's in ~/.profile (bash's, per user, settings file):
> 
> ```
> ...



In my ~/.profile I used 
	
	



```
LC_CTYPE=sv_SE.ISO8859-1
```
 instead of LC_ALL.

Because I like to have my system with default *E*nglish output, but with my Ã¥Ã¤Ã¶Ã…Ã„Ã– .


----------



## debguy (Mar 7, 2012)

Sometimes the right locale is all that's needed not keymap or /etc/terminfo hacking. It seems you have the skills to solve the problem  Are you sure loadkeys loads a keymap that is using the right key codes for your keyboard?  Or that these aren't favorably remapped in a way to make other keyboad strokes "easier"? Did you say the problem still persists while using open-office or other Desktop software?


----------

